# Italian Football Tips from Kings Of Odds :)



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 9, 2014)

*Tips released for today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds, 
By " Svelgar " , Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Italy » Coppa Italia » AS Roma - Sampdoria 
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Roma -1.25 -1.79*, at Pinnacle (18:00 CET )

Soccer » Italy » Coppa Italia » AS Roma - Sampdoria 
Bet type: Over/Under
*OVER -2.75 -1.95*, at Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

_Good luck!  _


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 13, 2014)

_*Tip Released for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*_
*By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Italy » Serie A » Sampdoria - Udinese
Bet type: 1X2
*Udinese 3.28*, at Pinnacle (19:00 CET)

_Good luck!  _

 --------------------------

1 more days left from the "all tips free for all" introduction
period of our service. The membership payment info was posted on our
" Membership"  webpage.      

_There are still a few openings for good and serious tipsters
who would like to join our Team. Inquiries through our
"Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 15, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds
By " Svelgar " , Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Italy » Coppa Italia » Napoli - Atalanta
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Napoli -1.25 1.67*, at Pinnacle (21:00 CET)

_Good luck! _ 

======================

This is our first day when the tips are just for paid customers.
However, the above pick is randomly chosen from all our
premium tips.
Today we had 10 tips from 3 handicappers.

The membership info is posted on our "membership" webpage.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 7, 2014)

Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds
Tip released by "G Sports", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » Italy » Serie B » Lanciano - Cesena
1.5% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - Lanciano +0.25 -278 (20:30)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Good luck!

-----------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper and you can make 
a profit most months in betting? Come and join the tipsters
at Kings Of Odds._ _Contact through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 8, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*
_Tip released by Dimitrios Giotas, Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » Italy » Serie A » Fiorentina - Atalanta
Bet Type: Double Chance
Atalanta (X2) 2.80, at Bet365 (18:00 CET)

_Good luck!  _

Until 12:30 CET there were released 17 premium tips 
by 5 Team tipsters, and there will be other tips later. 
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the 
premium tips released for today.
----------------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper and you can make 
a profit most months in betting? Come and join the tipsters
at Kings Of Odds. Details through our contact webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 16, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by "*G Sports*", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » Italy » Serie A » AS Roma - Sampdoria
0.5% - 1X2, at Pinnacle - *AS Roma -270* (20:45 CET)

_Good luck!_

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Here are G Sports' stats since joining Kings Of Odds:
Overall (After 15 Days):
82 Won - 31 Lost - 7 Pushed / Won 28.432%  of bankroll
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 24, 2014)

Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds

Tip released by Bankroll Sports, Tipster in Trial:

Soccer » Italy » Serie A » Parma - Fiorentina
Asian Handicap
4 units: Parma +0.25 1.54, Pinnacle (19:00 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 14:35 CET there were released 7 premium 
tips by 2 Tipster  Team members and 2 Tipsters in trial. 
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium 
tips.
---------------

Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our Contact webpage,


----------



## scommetix (Mar 22, 2014)

Chievo vs AS Roma - Best tip: Away Win
Regardless of the defeat, Chievo Verona’s head honcho, Eugenio Corini expressed his satisfaction over his team’s performance. He stressed that his boys have been keen in creating chances, which, eventually ensured the equalizer during the first half of the match. They may go home empty handed, but to “cause trouble” to a great squad was already enough for Corini.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 6, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Italy » Serie A » Parma - Napoli
Bet Type: Over/Under
*Over 2.5 1.96*, Pinnacle (20:45 CET)

This is a premium tip, selected in a random way
from today's tips. Good luck!
------------

WOW, Hot Matches is super hot!
Results since he joined Kings of Odds (1st April):
7-2, +22.46 units

(1 unit = 1% of bankroll)

So if you would've had a small bankroll of just 1,000 EUR, which 
means you would've wagered just small 20 EUR on each of
these tips, you would be up with 224.60 EUR!
... And for a full month subcription for Hot Matches is just 90 USD,
and it's guaranteed. What you're waiting for?
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------

